# Draw this again



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

The shoulder's a bit off, but I'm not sure I feel like fixing it :')


----------



## Dankmemer (Jun 13, 2016)

its great, your really good at this


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you ^^


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

great progress!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks : D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Quite a difference!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

It really is, innit? : D


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I concur massive difference ti's like he's aged 6 years hehehe


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

He certainly put on some weight : D


----------

